# Domain not resolving



## rants (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a domain that isn't resolving for some reason.  The ns server ns.rantsofajew.com does resolve and the db file is loading correctly, but when I attempt to ping the name from the nameserver on http://www.rantsofajew.com I get nothing.

Here is the db file:


```
$TTL    86400 ; 1 day

@       IN      SOA     ns.rantsofajew.com. rants.rantsofajew.com. (
                        20111117001      ; Serial
                        3600    ; Refresh
                        3600    ; Retry
                        3600    ; Expire
                        3600 )  ; Minimum

                         IN NS   ns.rantsofajew.com.
                         IN NS   ns1.rantsofajew.com.
mail.rantsofajew.com.      IN A    64.150.176.124
www.rantsofajew.com.       IN CNAME     rantsofajew.com.
ns.rantsofajew.com.        IN A    64.150.176.124
ns1.rantsofajew.com.       IN A    64.150.176.124
rantsofajew.com.           IN A    64.150.176.124
rantsofajew.com.         IN MX  10 mail.rantsofajew.com.
webmail.rantsofajew.com.         IN CNAME       rantsofajew.com.
```

Any idea what might be happening? the nameserver is on the same IP address so it should resolve, and I'm at a loss....I haven't messed with this file in quite a while


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2011)

Remove all the 'extra' mentions of rantsofajew.com. like so:

```
$TTL    86400 ; 1 day

@       IN      SOA     ns.rantsofajew.com. rants.rantsofajew.com. (
                        20111117001      ; Serial
                        3600    ; Refresh
                        3600    ; Retry
                        3600    ; Expire
                        3600 )  ; Minimum

                         IN NS   ns
                         IN NS   ns1
mail                     IN A    64.150.176.124
www                      IN CNAME     rantsofajew.com.
ns                       IN A    64.150.176.124
ns1                      IN A    64.150.176.124
                         IN A    64.150.176.124
                         IN MX  10 mail.rantsofajew.com.
webmail                  IN CNAME       rantsofajew.com.
```

And don't forget to update the serial number when you make changes.


----------



## dpalme (Dec 2, 2011)

I guess if I had paid attention with what I posted I would have seen the problem was right before my eyes....

SirDice, your comment to update the serial number was really the answer.  I had too many zeroes at the end of the serial number and that was the problem.


----------

